# American expats can vote in elections online



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

American expats can now register to be able to vote in the forthcoming general election by submitting an Overseas Absentee Ballot Request. Many like to do so because as expats there are some issues such as taxation, communications, privacy, commerce, copyrights, and transportation, along with foreign policy, that affect American citizens where ever they are [...]

Click to read the full news article: American expats can vote in elections online...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I noticed a little typo in the article - perhaps more of a Freudian slip (?):



> expats can *scam *the signed documents and email them to the local election office, in others the original documents need to be posted.


I believe that should read "scan" the documents. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------

